# Welcome to the 'Bluelight Images' forum



## TheLoveBandit

Hello everyone!  This is an open call to our vast membership to find those with some skills when it comes to graphic images.  As a site, we have always relied on volunteers, and this effort was picked up early in 2021 by a few of our staff members to fill the needs of the site in creating various images.  Several of those staff members have since moved on, so we're moving this working forum out from the hidden staff areas and making it public so any member with the time and inclination can help us when the need arises.  A few key points:

This forum is NOT for member requests for their pet projects, instagram accounts, or other personal needs.  This forum is specifically for images needed for Bluelight's purposes.

The two primary types of images we would generally request are Research Banners or Front Page images, although we may at times also ask for some help getting a background image for a particular forum's header area.  For more info on those:


Spoiler: Research Banners



These are 550x50px in size, typically jpg or png format.  We put them in rotation at the top right of every page.  These are typically researchers we've agreed to help, and they have a survey needing us to advertise for it.  If they don't have a banner of their own, we may put out an open call here for folks to make one for this purpose.










Spoiler: Front Page



These are 1200x400px in size, typically in jpg or png format.  On our homepage, or Front Page, you can see the top center is dominated by a slider that rotates through featured threads.  We promote select threads to be featured on that homepage slider area, but quite often have to come up with an image on the fly.  If you can offer one better, or if we put an open call to help create one, any submissions are appreciated!










Spoiler: Forum Header



I'm not aware of an image size requirement, as the site has been dynamically adjusting whatever is there, though larger images shrink better than small images getting blown up huge, though I suspect you know that already.  Most forums have some sort of header space, often with a background image and a bunch of links relevant to that particular forum.  Not all forums have such a header, so if you'd like to offer a concept up for such a blank header space, we'd be open to it.  And, there will be times we want to rework a forum, so we may put an open call for ideas or concepts at that time as well.








Additionally, there is a base set of images created for us recently by the member @immakingthelogo which I will upload and make available should anyone need to reference them for some of our requests (I'll edit this post once I make them available for download and use).


----------



## thujone

the NMI hello bear made me smile. more of that, please.


----------



## darvocet21

I made a few of these they're all right but do you have the original art I think it would look cool with out the background(or maybe not) in a dark font


----------



## Nurse Ratched

thujone said:


> the NMI hello bear made me smile. more of that, please.


I agree.


----------



## andyturbo

Awesome- a new sub forum!


----------



## Snafu in the Void

just noticed this forum

I've got time if you guys need graphics I'd still like to help


----------



## Rectify

Quick Share
					

Expired




					linksharing.samsungcloud.com


----------



## MydriHaze

We could debate on the point and the success of this sub-forum, but we won't i guess


----------



## darvocet21

I love how Mydri just trolls any damn thing he pleases. Almost like he's getting paid to be the village idiot


----------



## hylite




----------



## Tranced

Wow, "This is an open call to our vast membership to find those with some skills when it comes to graphic images" was a bit of a major let down when I clicked the spoilers.


----------



## DeucerPro

Negentropic said:


> just noticed this forum
> 
> I've got time if you guys need graphics I'd still like to help


Same here. I miss making logos


----------



## arrall

DeucerPro said:


> Same here. I miss making logos


A lot of subforums could use new banners if you are still interested in helping out. And I'd like to make an animated one for our Discord server if we find someone with the skillset for it.


----------



## darvocet21

Really like the new Lounge animation oh, how about this for a font (can do different colors & shadows)


----------



## arrall

darvocet21 said:


> Really like the new Lounge animation oh, how about this for a font (can do different colors & shadows)


Not bad. I like it.


----------



## darvocet21

arrall said:


> Not bad. I like it.


Thanks the font is called Copal and it's an Adobe font so if anybody wants to play around with it have at it


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

darvocet21 said:


> Really like the new Lounge animation oh, how about this for a font (can do different colors & shadows)


I bloody hate this depressed hungover sun. I miss my cocktail bar with the tacky flashing neon signs


----------



## darvocet21

The UltimateFixx said:


> I bloody hate this depressed hungover sun. I miss my cocktail bar with the tacky flashing neon signs


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

You bugger


----------



## darvocet21

The UltimateFixx said:


> I bloody hate this depressed hungover sun. I miss my cocktail bar with the tacky flashing neon signs


What about the UG CULT forum ?

Is that because I'm looking at it on a small phone?


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

darvocet21 said:


> What about the UG CULT forum ?
> 
> Is that because I'm looking at it on a small phone?


I. want. my. BAR.


----------



## darvocet21

The UltimateFixx said:


> I. want. my. BAR.


Pub. Just saying....


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

darvocet21 said:


> Pub. Just saying....


Nope when it's Bluelight it's most definitely a sodding bar.   XD


----------



## AbbeyLee

darvocet21 said:


> I love how Mydri just trolls any damn thing he pleases. Almost like he's getting paid to be the village idiot







I think the whole look of the forum could do with a make-over but I'm obsessive about fonts and colours and stuff. Also, I only use a phone so I stick to the standard colour scheme and that light blue background with dark blue buttons is horrible lol. I need better hardware and I guess beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

What's wrong with the background colour of Bluelight being, er,  BLUE...?


----------



## Snafu in the Void

#BL dark classic theme

Where my dark blue homies at


----------



## darvocet21

The UltimateFixx said:


> Nope when it's Bluelight it's most definitely a sodding bar.   XD


What do you know you live in Wales.


----------



## darvocet21




----------



## darvocet21

Snafu in the Void said:


> #BL dark classic theme
> 
> Where my dark blue homies at


I roll w/ @Snafu in the Void  always. And @negrogesic ( hope you're okay bro)


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

darvocet21 said:


> What do you know you live in Wales.


Yes ; and here we have pubs.  BL however looks like the sort of place that definitely has den-of-iniquity BARS. 

PS I know more about sheep than you will ever manage to learn.


----------



## darvocet21

I've just taken 8grams of my Malay green vein Maengda with coffee and half a banana. Nobody can fuck with me this morning


----------



## darvocet21

The UltimateFixx said:


> Yes ; and here we have pubs.  BL however looks like the sort of place that definitely has den-of-iniquity BARS.
> 
> PS I know more about sheep than you will ever manage to learn.


I ❤ U too


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

darvocet21 said:


> I've just taken 8grams of my Malay green vein Maengda with coffee and half a banana. Nobody can fuck with me this morning


I can give it a try


----------



## darvocet21

The UltimateFixx said:


> I can give it a try


Come on over man I'll mix it up for you well you're on the Virgin Atlantic flight


----------



## darvocet21

I love all you guys you know that


----------



## darvocet21

The UltimateFixx said:


> Yes ; and here we have pubs.  BL however looks like the sort of place that definitely has den-of-iniquity BARS.
> 
> PS I know more about sheep than you will ever manage to learn.


I totes read this as: "I know more about _sleep _than you will ever manage to learn"

I was like okay fine


----------



## darvocet21

Dude we're harshing the blue light images thread mellow


----------



## darvocet21

AbbeyLee said:


> I think the whole look of the forum could do with a make-over but I'm obsessive about fonts and colours and stuff. Also, I only use a phone so I stick to the standard colour scheme and that light blue background with dark blue buttons is horrible lol. I need better hardware and I guess beggars can't be choosers.


@AbbeyLee is super cute & awesome! Almost as sweet as @hylite


----------



## AbbeyLee

The UltimateFixx said:


> What's wrong with the background colour of Bluelight being, er,  BLUE...?



It's ugly. I know, most people aren't as fussy but it niggles at me. I can't use the other schemes.. It's hard enough on an iPhone with sensitive fingers. It looks outdated. I do have a Marketing degree


----------



## darvocet21

AbbeyLee said:


> It's ugly. I know, most people aren't as fussy but it niggles at me. I can't use the other schemes.. It's hard enough on an iPhone with sensitive fingers. It looks outdated. I do have a Marketing degree


I worked in advertising after dropping out of college I sold ad space and whatnot in a weekly throw away rag in Los Angeles


----------



## AbbeyLee

darvocet21 said:


> I worked in advertising after dropping out of college I sold ad space and whatnot in a weekly throw away rag in Los Angeles



I wanted to be in advertising/creative marketing until I realised it was just nasty. My boss told me I was "too nice to clients" and wanted to send me to some assertiveness training bs. I can still picture myself sitting there at 24yo thinking "I don't want to be that person" and refusing to go.


----------



## xtcgrrrl

AbbeyLee said:


> I wanted to be in advertising/creative marketing until I realised it was just nasty. My boss told me I was "too nice to clients" and wanted to send me to some assertiveness training bs. I can still picture myself sitting there at 24yo thinking "I don't want to be that person" and refusing to go.


I’m in marketing NOW, and my boss is an asshole. He’s also my ex husband, so that tracks…


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

How about this?


----------



## darvocet21

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> How about this?


What


----------



## ions

Beer for my horses. Whisky for my men


----------

